# Delta 36-225 Miter Saw - Good buy?



## manofmany (Feb 25, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Delta-36-225-10-Inch-Compound-Miter/dp/B00002239I

$75 for an almost new saw and blade. Probably gonna pick it up tomorrow, just don't wanna get ripped!


----------

